# What bike to get intro to road riding/racing



## Lancer8XT (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so I love biking. I have a hardtail mountain bike and I do lots of intense xc riding and the occasional xc race. I came to school and joined their bike club/team last year, and all they offered was road, though they told me there would be mountain rides. This year, I joined again, but am planning on getting a road bike to join in on their group rides and maybe do a few races. 

Only problem is, I need a bike to ride on. I want something raceworthy, and under $2k. I would like a big brand, but that isn't important. Right now my options are

Ibex Aprisa Elite 6600 - Fit isn't that huge of an issue to me. I can adapt and even go to my LBS and get fitted to one of their bikes and measure the top tube.

Trek 2.3 or Madone 4.5 - My MTB is a trek and I've had no problems whatsoever. Might be a bit lighter, more costly, and lesser components, but it's a big name and has some cred. Plus, I can get it at a LBS and have it fitted.

Special Ed Allez Comp Double or Tarmac Comp Double ($$$)- See : Trek

Crackenfail R1000 - Same as other big names. Edit: I guess the R series is discontinued. insert comprable cannondale.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated. Also taking suggestions but I'm not a fan of Jamis or Giant.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Since is your first road bike, I'd highly recommend buying from a LBS that you trust and one that includes a fit with the bike. The fit will be worth it in the long run. Beyond that, test ride a few and decide what feels good to you. Difference in frames should be pretty noticable. Buy the one that feels good to you, and where the LBS will fit you to it.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd get the Special Ed bike.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

+1 Special Ed


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am not sure what u mean by fit doesnt matter..from someone who was a mtb rider for many years getting into road recently. Fit is what should be most important aside from price. You probably will not know what you need for fit as you become more flexible as you put in more miles which could eventually change your fit somewhat. This is why its important to get a week fit bike so you will have that room for adjustment when and if the time comes. I fell for the beauty of the tarmac as my 1st road bike and I loved it and it was a steal of a price. But after spending the $$ and getting a pro fit and putting in some miles I quickly was able to determine the bike was not fitting me right. So here I am again getting a new bike, but this time after many late nights reading and reading on this forum has helped me get what should be a great fitting bike this time around.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I doubt there ever was a Madone 4.5 made.


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cannondale Caad 9 Optimo 2 isn't a bad choice.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

Do what I did. Go to the LBS, tell them exactly what you are doing, no lies or deceit. Befriend them and let them help you find your correct size. If they value their opportunity to gain your long term business, then they won't mind if you buy a used bike rather than pay the "vig" for a new LBS bike. I did this and the respect flows back and forth. I purchased a used Trek Madone 2007 5.2 with 2008 Mavic Elites on it for half of what it cost new and it only has 300 miles!! I then brought it to the LBS, got fitted, bought pedals, shoes, shorts, etc. I often stop in on my rides at the LBS. They know me by name already and given the right deal, if I ever need anything more, I would consider them for a new bike in the future. See how it works?!!


----------

